# 2018 Tiguan SEL - Infotainment Display Lines



## maxkelley (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi all,

I have an SEL which, from the first day I got it, had two faint vertical lines in the infotainment display, located one-third and two-thirds into the display (effectively dividing the display in thirds). They aren't super-noticeable when it's on darker screens (like the radio presets), but more so when you bring up a bright display (for example, a "Settings" menu). They look sort of rainbow-colored.

I imagine the display must be driven by three different column driver chips or laminated in thirds or something, because I've noticed that in the cold that the middle third of the display appears brighter at the edges/corners (at the boundaries of these lines).

I noticed this on the second Tiguan I test drove (at a different dealer), and on the day that I picked up mine. I asked the sales rep if we could look at another one to see if it had the same issue (it did) and he tried to pass it off as, "Oh, jeeze, well I don't really see them..." which then turned into "Well, I think that's how it's supposed to be..." It's not really affecting the intelligibility of information on the display, but if it is a display lamination issue I'm concerned that it may worsen over time.

Is anyone else seeing this, or am I going crazy? I plan to re-visit this issue with my dealer, but I wanted to check in and see if anyone else had experienced this and gotten it fixed.

Thanks!
Max


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Haven't seen that on mine but have noticed a couple other folks report this and they took it to dealer for replacement.


----------



## maxkelley (Jan 2, 2013)

socialD, can you point me to where you saw other people mentioning this issue and having it successfully resolved? I took mine in for service and the dealer said that they compared it to others on their lot and they all had the vertical lines, so therefore they claimed it to be normal behavior and not an issue.

Thanks!!


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

I have this issue. I mentioned it on the Facebook group awhile back but have yet to get it fixed because my dealer is so far away. Gotta find time. But when I mentioned it they said they’d take care of it. It’s definitely not normal. Mine started with all the cold weather the northeast had towards the end of December and has not gone away. All touch functions work fine though. I can’t believe a dealer would deny a warranty claim and call that normal.. it’s farrr from normal. It’s quite annoying too. 

Also, my Grandmother just purchased a 2018 SE so now we have two in the family and hers operates as normal (no lines) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Here’s mine:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxkelley (Jan 2, 2013)

D3Audi, thanks for the great photos showing the issue! I might try going to the other VW dealer in town to see if they'd be more willing to solve the issue... just sucks that I'll have to be driving a loaner twice instead of getting it all done at once.


----------



## Drin logu (May 19, 2017)

Has anyone have any idea if it possible to have the performance monitor like the gti on our cars too?
Just bought a 2018 tiguan sel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Drin logu said:


> Has anyone have any idea if it possible to have the performance monitor like the gti on our cars too?
> Just bought a 2018 tiguan sel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i know we do not have that display option, but also short of mirroring a tablet or third party app, im not sure how we could incorporate that into our displays. 
i mean, if someone developed an app to allow 3rd party access via carplay, that could be an option. im doing that now on my android to allow youtube to be played on screen while driving.


----------



## slvrmdl (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello Max

Like you, I've noticed two faint vertical lines on the display (8" Touchscreen) They are most noticeable when using the navigation map in day mode. I'm on my second 2018 Tiguan and the first one didn't have this issue. I'll ask my service guy at the dealer if VW released a TSB about this issue and if there is a fix. I'm thinking we both got a bad display but not certain (above my pay grade) 

Rick


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

D3Audi said:


> Here’s mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"It’s quite annoying too."


----------



## MarcioAR (Jun 14, 2018)

I have same problem with my VW 2018 Passat. Have you got any solution?


----------



## YungTy718 (Jun 13, 2018)

Definitely going to check mine after work


----------



## boonbunsen (Apr 22, 2018)

Mine had the exact same issue, the two vertical lines, that i noticed when i picked it up. It was replaced under warranty.


----------



## MarcioAR (Jun 14, 2018)

Here’s mine. Infotainment display 2018 Passat










Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Mine is getting replaced under warranty next week. They had to order a new screen so I'm waiting for it to come in. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 02vw_gtimatchred (Aug 11, 2008)

Just noticed there’s a line on my screen too I just hope I don’t have to make a apt for them just to say the screen bad and we have to order one


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

*Vertical Lines*



maxkelley said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have an SEL which, from the first day I got it, had two faint vertical lines in the infotainment display, located one-third and two-thirds into the display (effectively dividing the display in thirds). They aren't super-noticeable when it's on darker screens (like the radio presets), but more so when you bring up a bright display (for example, a "Settings" menu). They look sort of rainbow-colored.
> 
> ...


Max

My Tig SE had the vertical lines also. When I took it into the shop, the service department looked at others on the lot and said that the others did not have the lines. Replaced under warranty - it took about 2 weeks for the new one to come in and an hour to replace

Cindy


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

Mine just developed one line at 12k km.


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i know we do not have that display option, but also short of mirroring a tablet or third party app, im not sure how we could incorporate that into our displays.
> i mean, if someone developed an app to allow 3rd party access via carplay, that could be an option. im doing that now on my android to allow youtube to be played on screen while driving.


Based on my understanding from other threads regarding this exact same idea, the firmware is different between the GTI head unit and the other cars. The Performance Monitor screen is either totally inaccessible or not included at all in the non-GTI vehicles.

So the only way to get said screen is to reflash the firmware (which I've not seen any detailed instructions on) or physically replace the headunit with a GTI version (which is a project I've not seen done).


----------



## magilladke (Jan 29, 2018)

Crud. Mine just developed the vertical lines at about 9k miles. Hoping to have it replaced at the 10k service and not making a second trip.


----------

